# University Lecturer (242111) or University Tutor (242112)



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Asking for a friend. He has currently done his Ph.D in Entrepreneurship Management. formerly he has 5+ years of teaching in different universities in Pakistan. If he applies, does he stand a chance as university lecturer/tutor skill is only available under 190 and not under 189 and we all know that one has to stand in queue when it comes to 190


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Asking for a friend. He has currently done his Ph.D in Entrepreneurship Management. formerly he has 5+ years of teaching in different universities in Pakistan. If he applies, does he stand a chance as university lecturer/tutor skill is only available under 190 and not under 189 and we all know that one has to stand in queue when it comes to 190


I saw University Lecture got invited in Immitracker, but never for a University tutor.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> I saw University Lecture got invited in Immitracker, but never for a University tutor.


Thnx a lot for reply mate...


----------



## Adnan0345 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,
I received positive sill assessment 2 years back and now EOI. Is it possible to submitt EOI with 60 points in NSW and what is the possibility of invitation.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Adnan0345 said:


> Hi,
> I received positive sill assessment 2 years back and now EOI. Is it possible to submitt EOI with 60 points in NSW and what is the possibility of invitation.


There was one invitation for the above-named occupation, however, it was under South Australia, and he had 75+5 points. (Immitracker). There's one person with 70+5 points applying under NSW who is still waiting for an invite.


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Guys
Can someone advise on this please ? im really confused ....242111 University Lecturer is listed under MLTSSL in Combined list of eligible skilled occupations (Which is for 457 and 186)


and 

242111 University Lecturer is not listed under "MLTSSL of the relevant legislative instrument – see: IMMI 17/072 Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities." (Which is for 189/190)

But when i add 242111 University Lecturer for my partner qualification , still it adds 5 points for 190 .. EOI is not updated or am i interpreting wrong lists ? above ? help please 

Here is my original thread 
2017/07/01 changes and 242111 University Lecturer


----------



## faty (Feb 8, 2014)

*that's confusing*

thats really confusing, if i check the same university lecturer category, the website Summary of 1 July 2017 changes to the lists of eligible skilled occupations

says that the code 242111 has been moved from ssol to MTSSLL. However when you check the link IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities for 189, it doesn't appear.

Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

faty said:


> thats really confusing, if i check the same university lecturer category, the website Summary of 1 July 2017 changes to the lists of eligible skilled occupations
> 
> says that the code 242111 has been moved from ssol to MTSSLL. However when you check the link IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities for 189, it doesn't appear.
> 
> Not sure what the problem is.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...07-01-changes-242111-university-lecturer.html


----------



## engr umer (Aug 6, 2017)

*242111*



faty said:


> thats really confusing, if i check the same university lecturer category, the website
> 
> says that the code 242111 has been moved from ssol to MTSSLL. However when you check the link IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities for 189, it doesn't appear.
> 
> Not sure what the problem is.



Hey there..

I believe they have made a mistake. Earlier university lecturer was in MTSSLL list and it was supposed to be applied under 189 visa category but now they have changed the heading of the list and have put 242111 under visa 186 and 457 category. Its ridiculous and doesn't make any sense at all.


----------

